Ask HN: What single/simple omission from the JS spec would yield big perf gains? - kizer
======
backslash_16
If I understand your question, you're asking what is one thing currently
missing from JS that if added would yield a large perf gain?

I think the biggest one would be from types. The JS runtime engineers have
improved perf a ton already and I imagine all of the low and medium hanging
fruit is already done.

~~~
twtw
Based on the OP's comment with an example, it sounds like the question is more
like "what feature/capability/etc currently in the spec could be removed to
improve performance?"

------
kizer
For example, if all objects' properties were immutable after instantiation,
could this fact be relied upon to engineer higher performance in JS engines?

Just curious.

